# Model track record comparison



## ctenidae (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone keep of a scorecard of model performance? Recognizing that nothing's perfect, and every model has its day, it'd be interesting to see what the, say, 36-hour accuracy is for the various models by storm system. Like, yesterday's storm, and last week's blizzard.  Could be interesting, as a way to calibrate reading NWS forecast discussions.

Hijacking my own thread, I am impressed by how quickly and completely the Upton NWS office has incorporated the new uncertainty language into their forecasts. Maybe a little aggressively, but impressive nonetheless.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 3, 2015)

None of the models have been very good this year for east coast winter storms, and each of the big 3 has scored wins. 

 We selfishly tend to think of these models in IMBY fashion, but the reality is they're global models, and it seems to me like each time they're "upgraded", life becomes like a box of chocolates.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 4, 2015)

I guess a more interesting comparison would be the hit rates for the different forecast offices. Upton missed on the blizzard, but I bet Boston was right.


----------

